# AeroFS: syncing with or without the cloud



## NewsBytes (Jul 5, 2011)

Synchronization is becoming increasingly important as we spread       our lives across multiple devices, and a number of services such       as Dropbox and SugarSync have arisen to take up this challenge.
Unfortunately, this increasing need for synchronization is also       accompanied by an explosion of personal data. Perhaps you won&rsquo;t       need to synchronize every personal HD video you take, but even so,       your personal data is bound to be large enough to make       synchronizin...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

